
Why Atom Can’t Replace Vim - bowyakka
https://medium.com/programming-ideas-tutorial-and-experience/433852f4b4d1
======
VeejayRampay
I started using Atom at work recently (I'm a vim aficionado), there are things
that I wish vim could do, but the lack of modes and the (as of now) limited
capabilities of vim-mode still make me want to go back. It's been the very
same experience with previous editors like SublimeText or TextMate.

But I really wish someone could produce a modern (like Atom is modern) version
of vim, I really do.

------
contulluipeste
The composability of vi/vim is not only its power, but its weakness. It's like
a non-redundant language in which (almost) everything can be validly
interpreted leaving no room for error detection. In vim nearly everything can
be interpreted as a command and executed (sometimes even without strong visual
feedback to be noticed) which means a lot of rope for mistakes. And mistakes
human do. And for (such imperfect) humans editors are.

------
013
Did the end of that article just imply that we need a new text editor? A Vim
cross Emacs cross (Atom|Sublime|NPP|Etc.) editor?

